# yet more tests and no idea when it will end :(



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just home from my appointment now with my new doctor he was concerned about the lump at the front of my neck he said that having neck lumps in women with hasimotos is quite common but with my history and the fact it has grown is concerning. So I had to have a camera up my nose and down my throat so unpleasant and a blood test to check for anything suspicious, I have to go back for a biopsy to check if it is benign or contains pre or cancerious cells. If its cancerous then will be removed asap if its not then they may leave it and do follow ups every year


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, dear!!! When is the biopsy? Please let us know!! Keeping you in thoughts and prayers for all of this.

Hugs,


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it's really nice that they looked down your throat, just to make sure things look good that way. It sounds like your doctor might be helpful and investigative.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am waiting for my appointment for the biopsy.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Biopsy is on valentines day


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Think positive......they'll all be in good moods! In fact, if it was me, I would give the RN a little box of candy to get off on the right foot when you arrive. They'll love you for it.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

shorty85 said:


> Biopsy is on valentines day


If it makes you feel better, I had to have my gallbladder out on Friday the 13th.  What a date for urgent surgery. But V-day is not a fun day to be having anything done to your body, but at least it's just the biopsy. hugs1

I'm surprised they're waiting as long as they are. When I had my last ultrasound my Endo called me and told me he could do it next week. Are they really just booked out that far?

And I hate that camera up the nose. Ugh, so uncomfortable. I had it because the little Endo Resident I was sent to was checking my vocal cords. Five years after my first surgery. I think it's a bit late if there's something wrong. I don't know why doctors have a penchant for sticking things up your nose but if I never get another virus swab it will be too soon.


----------

